# Getting G1 license in GTA -> jist WOW!



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

my daughter recently turned 16, so today we drove to Test Center hoping she can get G1 license. Even though we live in Mississauga, the closest one was somehow in Brampton (30 min driving). Unfortunately sometimes I forget in which "wonderful" province we are living, so we were too naive to arrive at Test Center at 2.30pm. Right away we have noticed huge line outside the Center, maybe 200 people. This line was only to ENTER this office! Inside there were another huge crowd that many people were just sitting on the floor (I saw itthrough the window). We waited about 30 min and no one was still allowed to enter the office. I asked a guy who was close to the enterance , but still outside, at what time he came here. He said at 8 am! Thus , he was standing in line for almost 7 hours and still didn't go inside! Because this office closes at 5pm, he was worried that he won't be able to get service.... he said that is this case he's coming back tomorrow at 3am with sleeping bag!
This is insane! What is going on in this [email protected] up province?! Where is our democratic and free media?! I understand that refugees and idiotic Wynnes's proposals are very important, but shouldn't our journalists also to raise problems that taxpayers have?! Anybody knows email of any normal journalist?
On Wed will try to go as early as possible to Test Center in Guelph, maybe we'll have more luck.

P.S> In teresting that 18 years ago when i was doing G1 test, there wasn't any line outside and in 1 hour I had my license.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

That is crazy. I imagine what will happen when you turn 80 and have to go every two years for a test.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

I went through this a few months ago as well. It took me 7 hours for the privilege of paying a bunch of money for a written test that I passed in 15 minutes. You won't be happy to know, but:

1) I live near a small town, and it's exam center was jam packed by big city folks looking for a shorter line just like you. 
2) the magnificent Liberals raised driver and licence fees very quietly this summer. 
3) Office staff have been reduced in the last few years. 
4) the office I went to, gave me a survey to fill out, and contact info for my MPP and an MTO official to complain about this. And I didn't even get an acknowledgment of my letter. I hope you have better luck with a journalist. 

Hooray for the Liberals. Higher fees, and less service. But hey, the queen says we're a model province, so it must be true.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Looks like you can book a test on-line?

https://drivetest.ca/book-a-road-test/


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

G1 is a written test.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

andrewf said:


> G1 is a written test.


Anything aside from renewing your plates, registering a vehicle, or renewing just a regular license you need to go to a driver examination center. Witten tests and others can't be done at Service Ontario. 

I dunno if it's a private vs public service issue, but it's a painful experience. And mind boggling to think you still need to take a day off work just to get something done at a government office.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Did you open the link?? 

It says: 


> Road Test Bookings
> Book and pay for individual road tests online, including tests for classes G, G2, M, M2, A, B, C, D, E, F, and Z.


 G1 not mentioned specifically, but site linked below says you can book! Not clear.

Andrew says the G1 is a written test, but then this site says that it includes a road test? It seems that there is a G1 knowledge test that is part of G1. But seems G1 does include a road test. 

Good Luck Gibor!


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

agent99 said:


> Did any of you actually open the link??
> 
> It says:
> 
> ...




I did. And like you even quoted, it says road tests. Written tests, as in the thread title (and pointed out by AndrewF), aren't road tests, and it doesn't say you can book and pay for those online.


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

agent99 said:


> That is crazy. I imagine what will happen when you turn 80 and have to go every two years for a test.


That is actually a joke the after 80 test.To be honest a lot of them could use a road test.They aren't done at the regular test centre anyway where I live they do it at an arena complex, and I've seen them done right at the retirement homes.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

STech said:


> I did. And like you even quoted, it says road tests. Written tests, as in the thread title (and pointed out by AndrewF), aren't road tests, and it doesn't say you can book and pay for those online.


I also did research and you CANNOT book G1 test online! It's first come , first serve.
From official website


> Complete and pass a written knowledge test at a DriveTest Centre.
> The knowledge test takes approximately 30 minutes. There is no appointment required. Knowledge tests are available on a first-come-first-served basis. *To allow sufficient time, it is highly recommended that you arrive at least one hour or more prior to office close*, especially on Saturdays and school holidays. If you are not successful with your knowledge test, you may pay the fee and take the test again.


Really?! 1 hour or more?! Shouldn't they write 7 hours or more?!



> Hooray for the Liberals. Higher fees, and less service. But hey, the queen says we're a model province, so it must be true.


 This is insane! How long Ontario people will vote for those idiots?!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Sent very angry email to MPP and minister of transportation , even though doubt those "taxpayers servants" will reply


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

gibor365 said:


> Really?! 1 hour or more?! Shouldn't they write 7 hours or more?!


Clearly a typo on the website . They meant show up at least an hour before the office opens and stand in the sun, rain, or snow. I too thought I wasn't going to make it before they closed. I mentioned to the lady at the desk that I sure chose a busy day to come in, but she told me it was a slower day actually, and no one lined up outside the office. I only had a seat 10 minutes before my number was called. 

I'd totally accept this if my taxes or driver fees were lowered. But nope, pay more, and get less under her majesty the queen of incompetence and corruption. 

The scum brought in the fee increases on July 1st none the less. I too hope even the downtown crowd has had enough of this abomination and gang of clowns. 

https://saultonline.com/2017/06/liberals-to-hike-fees-for-ontario-drivers-once-again-on-july-1st/

Edit: And you said this wasn't the case 18 years ago, and I can tell for sure this wasn't the case even 5 years ago. I dunno if we're just starting to feel the misspending of McLiar? So imagine what it's gonna be like in a few more years when the atrocities of the queen finally catches up with us


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

What will it be........lower taxes or better service ?


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

yyz said:


> That is actually a joke the after 80 test.To be honest a lot of them could use a road test.They aren't done at the regular test centre anyway where I live they do it at an arena complex, and I've seen them done right at the retirement homes.


According to this link, you can book the over 80 test. https://www.ontario.ca/page/renew-g-drivers-licence-80-years-and-over

Not that age yet, but it seems they will tell you where testing will take place. 

Gibor - Don't know if you have seen this blog, but it may be helpful for your daughter:

http://blog.antoniocangiano.com/how-to-get-your-g1-ontario-drivers-license


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Reply from MPP


> It is essential that our fast-growing regions, such as Mississauga and Brampton, receive such services as driving tests in a timely and considerate manner. The level of service by the private-sector operators of these test centres is entirely unacceptable. So are the conditions under which people must wait. I will keep you in touch by adding you to my occasional e-mail distribution list. Many thanks for your e-mail. I will reference it in my discussions with the Ministry of Transportation and Highways, and demand that these private-sector operators either provide timely, considerate, modern service, or be replaced.


and blah blah blah...

Elections are in 10 months, so we may have some improvment in May 18


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Yup........"private-sector operators".......

It must have been PC Mike Harris who outsourced the public service jobs. The PC party always thinks privatization is a wonderful idea.

Our local office always has a lineup out the door by 10 a.m. and empty employee spots at the counter.

It is only recently they put in a couple of chairs for old folks and the disabled. Everyone else stands for an hour or two.

They don't care about service. It is all about the profits.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't think you can call Ontario's system privatized. It is a monopoly that has been contracted out to a private company/consortium. Worse than leaving it in the government's hands. There is no competition.
Alberta on the other hand I believe does have a competitive registry service and lineups are not a big issue (I imagine like any service peak times can still be a challenge). I realize I'm comparing testing centers versus registry offices.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

gibor365 said:


> my daughter recently turned 16, so today we drove to Test Center hoping she can get G1 license. Even though we live in Mississauga, the closest one was somehow in Brampton (30 min driving).


Gibor - Thought you might find this link interesting:

http://bramptonist.com/best-worst-places-take-g2-g-tests/


----------



## BoringInvestor (Sep 12, 2013)

gibor365 said:


> even though doubt those "taxpayers servants" will reply





gibor365 said:


> Reply from MPP
> and blah blah blah...


They replied!


----------



## awesomeame (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, that's insane. Why not drive a bit further (orangeville) to do the test? Lines will be better. Or maybe make a beach date with your daughter/family and go to Sauble beach. On the way, stop in Owen Sound and do the written test. That'd be a fun day!

Matt


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Why not make passing a literacy test first a prerequisite? (BTW it is 'just' not 'jist')


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

steve41 said:


> Why not make passing a literacy test first a prerequisite? (BTW it is 'just' not 'jist')


Very funny :stupid:.. misspelling word while typing - it a so big issue ....btw, believe me, my daughter knows English and French better than you do


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

awesomeame said:


> Wow, that's insane. Why not drive a bit further (orangeville) to do the test? Lines will be better. Or maybe make a beach date with your daughter/family and go to Sauble beach. On the way, stop in Owen Sound and do the written test. That'd be a fun day!
> 
> Matt


Last week we've been for whole week in Tobermory, you're right should've done it while there , but who knew?!
Just curious what lines are in Orangville, I was planning to go to Guelph ond on the way back to go to Guelph lake, but a guy from Guelph told me that they have exactly same crazy lines like in Brampton


----------



## awesomeame (Nov 15, 2011)

gibor365 said:


> Last week we've been for whole week in Tobermory, you're right should've done it while there , but who knew?!
> Just curious what lines are in Orangville,


I don't know what the lines are like in Orangeville these days. When I lived up there lines were short. My point was just to get away from the GTA or other large centers like KW. Anywhere else will be better, and lines get shorter the further you go. Could try a small place like Hanover too. I'm not sure if you can, but maybe you can call offices and ask how long the wait times are..?

Matt


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

awesomeame said:


> I don't know what the lines are like in Orangeville these days. When I lived up there lines were short. My point was just to get away from the GTA or other large centers like KW. Anywhere else will be better, and lines get shorter the further you go. Could try a small place like Hanover too. I'm not sure if you can, but maybe you can call offices and ask how long the wait times are..?
> 
> Matt


I did my G1 in St Catharines, and my G2 in Simcoe. It was long enough ago that things may have changed, but back then these locations were less busy.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Yesterday I contacted CityTV regarding this problem. Today they sent their crew to Brampton location. Just talked to them and they said that today at 5 pm the segment about test Centers gonna be on TV channel 7


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

gibor365 said:


> Very funny :stupid:.. misspelling word while typing - it a so big issue ....btw, believe me, my daughter knows English and French better than you do


 OK.... how about passing a 'sense of humor test' before your driver's test.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

gibor365 said:


> Yesterday I contacted CityTV regarding this problem. Today they sent their crew to Brampton location. Just talked to them and they said that today at 5 pm the segment about test Centers gonna be on TV channel 7


 ... so gibor, are you going to be on TV tonight?


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

steve41 said:


> OK.... how about passing a 'sense of humor test' before your driver's test.


If you are attempting to make a joke, at least use a smiley!:smiley_simmons:


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

agent99 said:


> If you are attempting to make a joke, at least use a smiley!:smiley_simmons:


Exactly!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... so gibor, are you going to be on TV tonight?


Should've been ..... , but my cellphone was on silente and when I listened today to voicemail and called back, they said it's too late .
So missed chance to be shown on CityTV


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ That's too bad ... would have love to see you in action on TV or something done about your complaint. :triumphant:


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ That's too bad ... would have love to see you in action on TV or something done about your complaint. :triumphant:


I know , Just watched it, not too bad, but definitely my appearance would add to the value of the news


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

gibor365 said:


> I know , Just watched it, not too bad, but definitely my appearance would add to the value of the news


Shoot - I meant to watch. Were there still long lines?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

agent99 said:


> Shoot - I meant to watch. Were there still long lines?


Yeap, a little bit shorter that on Monday, but still huge one.....

You can go to CitiTV website and watch it


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

gibor365 said:


> Yeap, a little bit shorter that on Monday, but still huge one.....
> 
> You can go to CitiTV website and watch it


Good Job you got that done. This is the link: http://www.citynews.ca/video/2017/0...mes-at-brampton-drivetest-examination-centre/


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

They have had problems since 2003 (when Mike Harris privatized it) but they are working on it.................

http://fightyourtickets.ca/drivetest-driver-examination-centres/


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

sags said:


> What will it be........lower taxes or better service ?


Pretty much

In Quebec I get immediate personal service in my small town with no lineup. I'm on first name basis with the 1 guy who always seems to be there over the dozen times I've gone there over 3 years to get a Quebec licence, import 2 vehicles and maintain registration on 3 (I rotate the registration/storage on 2 motorbikes which takes 2 visits per year to avoid the need for annual inspections)

I also pay some of the highest taxes, licence and registration fees in the country


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

gibor365 said:


> Yesterday I contacted CityTV regarding this problem. Today they sent their crew to Brampton location. Just talked to them and they said that today at 5 pm the segment about test Centers gonna be on TV channel 7



Nice work :applouse:


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Here is the segment


----------



## awesomeame (Nov 15, 2011)

I just watched. Holy that is crazy line

Matt


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

awesomeame said:


> I just watched. Holy that is crazy line
> 
> Matt


I got a call fro CutyTV crew at 11.50 am that they are driving to the center. At this time, line is smaller as people don't believe they will enter the door before center closes. At 8am , line is at least 5 times bigger.

If I didn't know about this segment up front, I'd thing that this filmed somewhere in India.


----------



## awesomeame (Nov 15, 2011)

gibor365 said:


> I got a call fro CutyTV crew at 11.50 am that they are driving to the center. At this time, line is smaller as people don't believe they will enter the door before center closes. At 8am , line is at least 5 times bigger.
> 
> If I didn't know about this segment up front, I'd thing that this filmed somewhere in India.


Sure does look like another country! Not the "flower city" I remember from years ago...

Matt


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Today went with my daughter to oakville test center..... Took us 6 hours to get G1! What a damned province! And somebody spread rumours that we live in 1st World country .
I lived in USSR and Israel and never in my life have seen so huge lines... What a shame!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ That's just for getting a driver's test ... imagine the health waits. Think it's going to get any better?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

gibor365 said:


> Here is the segment


Thanks for sharing. Wow!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ That's just for getting a driver's test ... imagine the health waits. Think it's going to get any better?


It's not even a real driver's test, it's a written test that takes just 15 min! Serioulsy, it could've been done in any public library! At 1 pm office stop issuing numbers, however they just put on ticket issuing device "out of order", so some people were standing in wrong line for more than hour and were told to come tomorrow! What a joke!

I know exactly "health waits", I was waiting with fructure in Milton hospital for 6.5 hours and were told to come tomorrow and anyway orthoped doesn't work this day of the week!


----------

